# Cool Macbook video



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Found this on youtube really cool vid


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

So what he's basically saying is that should anything go wrong with your new macbook, you are totally knackered.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha funny thats the way i got it too. i wasnt impressed when the announced a new macbook considering i've only had mine 2 months if that but looking at the video and certain reviews i'm not fussed now the only thing i would have liked is the LED display but its not a huge factor.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well I want one 

cant stand that dork at the start and end of the vid though :lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

That vid is available on their website, but in HD if you want to see it in better quality :thumb:

I watched it twice :lol:


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

I would LOVE to like/want a mac, but I need to be able to use my laptop for something other than photo editing and surfing the net.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I would love one and spent 3 hours going to Regents St on Wednesday night (I called before to be told they had stock but would not reserve one) and when I got there they had sold out. 

So I phoned 5 Apples stores on Thursday and guess what... All sold out.....

Well done Apple. Good to see you can deal with the demand. Thats all I can say....

Johnny


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Jonny give these a call, they should be able to get you one - http://www.jigsaw24.com/

Adam


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Well done Apple. Good to see you can deal with the demand. Thats all I can say....
> 
> Johnny


What, like yourself when Tim ran out of some Zaino product(s), not long ago?*
Is that the Pot I hear, calling the Kettle black?

Doesn't take a genius to work out when Apple confirms the rumours circulating about a new product, they're going to sell them like hot cakes, for the first few days.

* (Z-8?) And still is by the look of it.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

PJS said:


> What, like yourself when Tim ran out of some Zaino product(s), not long ago?*
> Is that the Pot I hear, calling the Kettle black?
> 
> Doesn't take a genius to work out when Apple confirms the rumours circulating about a new product, they're going to sell them like hot cakes, for the first few days.
> ...


Hi PJS,

Thanks ever so much for pointing that out to me that Tim is out of stock of Z-8. Zaino Europe has plenty of stock of Z-8 and I will drop him a line today to make sure he places an order. :thumb:

So no, no kettle, no pot and it aint black 

Anyway this is about Apple not the products I supply.... Keep this on topic please. 

Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

PJS said:


> What, like yourself when Tim ran out of some Zaino product(s), not long ago?*
> Is that the Pot I hear, calling the Kettle black?


FFS  whats that got to do with Apple computers ! Hmm you always seem to have to stir !


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ADZphtg said:


> Jonny give these a call, they should be able to get you one - http://www.jigsaw24.com/
> 
> Adam


Superb Adz! I now have one arriving tomorrow 

Thanks a lot.

Johnny


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Fanboy:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> Fanboy:thumb::thumb:


YFKI!!!!



J.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi PJS,
> 
> Thanks ever so much for pointing that out to me that Tim is out of stock of Z-8. Zaino Europe has plenty of stock of Z-8 and I will drop him a line today to make sure he places an order. :thumb:
> 
> ...





WHIZZER said:


> FFS  whats that got to do with Apple computers ! Hmm you always seem to have to stir !


No stirring - just a case of thinking it ironic J having a bit of a rant about Apple being out of stock of a new/popular selling item, in much the same way ZE was, iirc, of some lines recently.
Hence the tongue in cheek remark about pots and kettles.

If I was stirring it, rather than just a case of having a different SOH from some of you here, you'd know it - trust me. 
I haven't even begun to stir, contrary to what may be popular belief!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well i think i have a fairly decent SOH ... But It does seem that what ever thread you post on you seem to cause problems with lately.

TBH i still dont see what the Zaino comment has to do with this thread at all other than trying to provoke a reaction from John !

And Trust me it take a lot for me to become annoyed but Phil i have to say that you are beginning to wind me up.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OI!!! you two get off my post


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

played with the macbook today and I have to say "I LOVE IT!..."

VERY smart and cant see why anyone would knocjk the new case, screen and design. The new screen might not be quite so good for picture editing with the glossy only option, but it is very thin and the whole unit makes a VERY tidy 13" nicely portable unit 

I know what I'm getting for Christmas


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> played with the macbook today and I have to say "I LOVE IT!..."
> 
> VERY smart and cant see why anyone would knocjk the new case, screen and design. The new screen might not be quite so good for picture editing with the glossy only option, but it is very thin and the whole unit makes a VERY tidy 13" nicely portable unit
> 
> I know what I'm getting for Christmas


I ordered a 17" macbook pro as i was a bit disappointed with the new macbook pros. But after going back to the shop and having a second look i'm not sure what i want so have canclled the order for the 17" for the time being.

I'm thinking yes the glossy screen isn't great, but then if i'm at home it'll be connected to an external monitor.

Descisions...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how much would a 2 month old 13" macbook with 4gb ram fetch?? :lol: might need an upgrade


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is my morning in pictures.























































I am a VERY happy Johnny 

Johnny


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

what spec and how much? was it the comapny Adam suggested?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

How long you going to keep this one Johnny :lol: does look  though........

Dear Santa....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> what spec and how much? was it the comapny Adam suggested?


2.4Gb 2Gb 250Gb 15"

I was going to go standard macbook but top spec, but when I looked into it a bit more I stretched the extra to go with the pro.

It was bought from Jigsaw 24 and I have to say there service was fantastic!

Johnny


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> 2.4Gb 2Gb 250Gb 15"
> 
> I was going to go standard macbook but top spec, but when I looked into it a bit more I stretched the extra to go with the pro.
> 
> ...


How does it run with 2GB comapred to your imac? Are you gonna upgrade to 4GB?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> How does it run with 2GB comapred to your imac? Are you gonna upgrade to 4GB?


Its quicker than my imac!

I will get the 4gb upgrade (the imac is running 4gb already) but then the imac hasnt been rebooted for about 3 months and has about 20 apps running.... (as a bit of defence for the imac... bless it)

Johnny


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Its quicker than my imac!
> 
> I will get the 4gb upgrade (the imac is running 4gb already) but then the imac hasnt been rebooted for about 3 months and has about 20 apps running.... (as a bit of defence for the imac... bless it)
> 
> Johnny


That's interesting, it being quick that the imac, but then i gues it is 90% notebook hardware.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

rmorgan84 said:


> That's interesting, it being quick that the imac, but then i gues it is 90% notebook hardware.


It also doesnt have all the application loaded or running at the moment....

(Grizzle, sorry for the hijack old boy)

Johnny


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad Jigsaw did you proud, Alway use them, Awesome service and usually good prices.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ADZphtg said:


> Glad Jigsaw did you proud, Alway use them, Awesome service and usually good prices.


Now if you just fancy showing me how to use my camera then I can take some pics of the cars I do and edit them on my MBP 

Johnny


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

We could come to an arrangement i am sure lol


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Now if you just fancy showing me how to use my camera then I can take some pics of the cars I do and edit them on my MBP
> 
> Johnny


Buy a DSLR, they automatically make you take better photos. Not because they are automatically better, but because when you tell your wife how much it cost you'll she'll say "HOW ****ing MUCH!!! I better see some good photos from that or you'll be sleeping in the dogs bed"!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks very nice Johnny :thumb:

nearly walked out of the Apple store in MK with one yesterday - they had stock as well, but sadly I had the wife with me who I just couldnt get to look the other way :lol:

We can get discounts direct from Apple as she is NHS, so once things calm down in a few weeks I'll jump in as well. Basic macbook for me though I think


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> looks very nice Johnny :thumb:
> 
> nearly walked out of the Apple store in MK with one yesterday - they had stock as well, but sadly I had the wife with me who I just couldnt get to look the other way :lol:
> 
> We can get discounts direct from Apple as she is NHS, so once things calm down in a few weeks I'll jump in as well. *Basic macbook for me though I think *


<awaits post in a few weeks enitled "i've got a new macbook pro">


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Here is my morning in pictures.


Notes Paul Smith wallet on LHS of picture decidedly lighter........


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> (Grizzle, sorry for the hijack old boy)
> 
> Johnny


Haha no worrys the mac looks great i'll stick with my white old skool mac its still doing its job superbly and funnily enough i havent switched mine off since i got it always put into sleep :thumb:


----------

